# Hello From Western NC



## Scottie Bee (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm a newbie to posting but I've been lurking on this site for awhile and it seemed to have some great opportunities to connect with other beekeepers.
My Name is Scott Barlow, I've been a bee haver off & on since the early 90s.
A couple of years ago a friend from work who is also a beekeeper challenged me to get my NC Beekeeper certs. I took his challenge and now am a Journeyman level NC Beekeeper and working on my Masters with NC State.
I still have much to learn and enjoy bees greatly.
My wife and kids don't get it yet but they tolerate my interests.
I had worked up from one new hive a couple of years ago to 10 last fall but last summer here was not a good season for honey production and now 8 of my 10 hives didn't make it. But as our friends down under say "No worries Mate!" With the Lord's help we'll build back up. My goal is 200+ hives in 5 years. I told the wife I kept her and the kids up the first 25 years she can keep me and my bees up the last 25 or more.


----------



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

Welcome to posting! I was just in Western NC last week. Noticed a bunch of boxes along I 40 near Black Mountain. Tried to stop and speak to the keeper, but couldn't find which house they belong to. I just love to meet fellow beeks. Glad to have you on here.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

If those are the ones west of Black Mtn. between there and Swannanoa, the guy lives east of the hives on the same side about a 1/4 mile away if I remember right. Has been a lot of years since I was over there at his place.

My home town is Asheville Scottie. I've been in GA since "97". There's a lotta beeks in the mountains. Great place to have bees. Some awesome honeys to be had up there!

Welcome to beesource!!


----------



## Scottie Bee (Mar 7, 2009)

*Thanks for the welcome*

I'll bet if you we're on I40 in Black Mountian, NC I know the beekeeper. I took my Bee schools at the Buncombe county club.
Check out their website www.wncbees.org I work with the guy that manages their website.
Thanks for the welcome and if you are in W. NC in the future pop me an email, we'll meet up for a coffe and talk about bees.opcorn:


----------



## Scottie Bee (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks BizzyBee for the howdy. I actually live in Lenoir, NC and work in Hickory but have been driving up the mountian to the Buncombe co. schools the last 3 years now. That chapter has some VERY knowledgeable indiviuals.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Yeah, there used to be quite a few old beeks up there. Most of the ones I knew way back when are probably gone now. There used to be bees everywhere around when I was a kid growing up but many of the old beeks passed on and the bees went with them. It's good to see so many new people getting back into beekeeping again!

That's funny, I worked in Black Mtn. for about 10 years and went to some schools down towards Lenoir and Hickory. Guess that makes us even.


----------



## Scottie Bee (Mar 7, 2009)

Name Edd Buchanan ring a bell? He's the Beek I thought had the Hives Standman mentioned. I don't know how many were in the school this year but last Feb there were over 400 peeps signed up for the Buncombe co. Beeks sch. Like I said alot of knowledge up there.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Welcome...I get up sort of close to your area annually. I take some retreat time at Lake Junaluska near Waynesville. Looks like a great area for bees. This is a great place to learn and get help. God bless.


----------



## Scottie Bee (Mar 7, 2009)

Do you go up to the Billy Graham training center or just on vacation? 
I was in the Navy with a Medical Doctor (Commander in rank I think) who retired about the same time I got out (1990) who was retiring to Murfreesboro, TN. He wanted me to go with him and raise Ostriches for meat production. You know any Ostrich herders in your area. :- )
God is Good, All the time!


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Scottie,
I go to Lake Junaluska each year to do sermon planning and also to rest, read bee books and do some writing, and play mountain dulcimer. Let me know your friends name who lives in Murfreesboro, TN when you get a chance. You live in a beautiful area in North Carolina and I wish you every success with your bees.


----------

